# :(



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Just leave it. I see you went with OEM steelies good call. They take about 8 times longer to rust out than aftermarkets.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have always liked the looks of steelies on a car with no hub caps.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I personally would like it better with hubcaps, but that's just me! The hubcaps would at least make it look like LS wheels.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Spinner hubcaps from Wal-Mart. XD

If you do get some (real ones not spinners lol), plastidip them black. Black on red looks awesome


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks better than this







Just get some chrome center caps, that'd be kind of different


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I like the look of black steel. However, that is because they always remind me of this:


----------

